# Rockschool



## Metalfoxfurry (Sep 28, 2010)

hey just wanted to hear your thoughts on the Rockschool tution books I myself have Rockschool bass grade 3. And am finding it a great book a great varity of genres great tabs and good recording quilty for the cd.My only two bad points are the book length and the price it's Â£15 for about 5 tabs and a cd which is quite expensive but I find that all in all it's a great music tution aid.


----------



## Phirae (Sep 28, 2010)

Personally, I have them, but after I'd gone through all the tabs, I never picked them up again.
For their pretty hefty price tag, I'd say it's not worth it. Since I'm not even sure I'm gonna use them again for my exams

I've just really focused on theory and practise through the internet and listening to music, and I'd say I'm pretty good without really using them


----------

